# Barbara Schöneberger Nippel 2 MQ



## Klark (13 Okt. 2015)

für alle die mehr erfahrung mit Photoshop / X-Ray haben hier noch mal die Originale , möglicherweise holt ihr mehr raus :


----------



## redfive (13 Okt. 2015)

Die 2 Nippel von Frau Schöneberger als MQ zu bezeichnen finde ich schon etwas despektierlich


----------



## kelso (15 Okt. 2015)

Na, ich finde deine X-Ray-Versionen aber ziemlich gelungen! Danke!


----------



## orc87 (16 Okt. 2015)

eine sexy frau


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Okt. 2015)

Echt super wie sie sich dahin gelegt hat.


----------



## magsie (16 Okt. 2015)

Der Hammer, super!


----------



## steelrocket (16 Okt. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## moglou (16 Okt. 2015)

na das ist ja der hit. vielen dank!


----------



## realstarfish (18 Okt. 2015)

klasse Frau


----------



## Ludger77 (18 Okt. 2015)

Klasse Arbeit!
War ja auch wirklich sehr lohnenswert!


----------



## Vater Beimer (18 Okt. 2015)

Super! Danke


----------



## TjCro87 (18 Okt. 2015)

Genial wurde auch mal Zeit das mann mehr von ihr sieht Danke


----------



## idanek (18 Okt. 2015)

Super frau:thx:


----------



## Jone (18 Okt. 2015)

Gute Arbeit


----------



## powerranger1009 (19 Okt. 2015)

danke für die tolle Barbara


----------



## DarthMarake (19 Okt. 2015)

Danke auch!


----------



## baghira (20 Okt. 2015)

Danke für die Mühe


----------



## thhorbaldur (21 Okt. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Blasulz (22 Okt. 2015)

danke für barbara


----------



## mr_red (22 Okt. 2015)

Wow 

thx!


----------



## luke.b91 (22 Okt. 2015)

würde gerne mal mehr von ihr sehen


----------



## robsen80 (22 Okt. 2015)

:thx: :thx::thx: für Barbara! :thumbup::WOW:


----------



## qwe (22 Okt. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## toby23 (24 Okt. 2015)

Danke für die Arbeit,ist meiner Meinung nach ,das erste Mal wo man ihre Nips überhaupt zu sehen bekommt ))


----------



## westrekker (25 Okt. 2015)

Schon mal guter Anfang für Babsi ! Weiter so ! 
Danke für die schönen Pics !


----------



## natmu (26 Okt. 2015)

danke für babsi!!


----------



## pacman187 (26 Okt. 2015)

Klasse, vielen Dank!


----------



## GoodSound (27 Okt. 2015)

So eine schöne Frau


----------



## cs78 (27 Okt. 2015)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Mister_G (27 Okt. 2015)

Gut beobachtet!! Danke


----------



## krabbl73 (27 Okt. 2015)

Genial - Danke!


----------



## green-devil (29 Okt. 2015)

Schöne Ansichten  Danke


----------



## Bima (31 Okt. 2015)

prima gemacht!


----------



## moc (31 Okt. 2015)

Sehr schöne frau


----------



## denny881 (31 Okt. 2015)

naja mit viel gutem Willen vielleicht...


----------



## leech47 (31 Okt. 2015)

Ich zitiere Baby Dino:
"NOCHMAL; NOCHMAL!!!"


----------



## nettmark (3 Nov. 2015)

... super-oops !!! ...


----------



## Mister_Mike (3 Nov. 2015)

Immer gerne gesehen die Barbara


----------



## donebi (3 Nov. 2015)

:thx:
für Barbara


----------



## JiAetsch (5 Nov. 2015)

:thx: vielmals


----------



## Temmar (5 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Yarrid (5 Nov. 2015)

Dank an Barbara


----------



## hirsch1234 (6 Nov. 2015)

Vielen vielen Dank. Die Nippel sind klasse...


----------



## mentos123 (7 Nov. 2015)

Gute Arbeit - danke


----------



## JoeKoon (8 Nov. 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## taymom21 (8 Nov. 2015)

wooow, thank you!


----------



## klaus.franzen (8 Nov. 2015)

Auch unbearbeitet klasse!!!!
Danke


----------



## goldaunano (9 Nov. 2015)

Very nice, thx!


----------



## guds99 (9 Nov. 2015)

super geil vielen dank


----------



## corduba (17 Nov. 2015)

Wow, sehr schön.


----------



## Atomic_Blaster (21 Nov. 2015)

trotz des alters top frau


----------



## christopher123 (26 Nov. 2015)

Vielen dank


----------



## drpdfp (26 Nov. 2015)

Tolle frau schöne bilder:WOW:


----------



## wocka1 (26 Nov. 2015)

Geiles Ergebnis - danke


----------



## papagajo (26 Nov. 2015)

klasse effekt danke


----------



## vistakiller (27 Nov. 2015)

Danke für die schönen Pics


----------



## DEGSTAR (27 Nov. 2015)

Lovely Barbara, Danke schön!!


----------



## Sven. (27 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir für die Barbara :thumbup:


----------



## hollkk (27 Nov. 2015)

Danke

Hier wirkt sie ...


----------



## nettmark (27 Nov. 2015)

... zum Niederknien !!!


----------



## hoke666 (29 Nov. 2015)

sehr gut geworden. Danke


----------



## langbier (29 Nov. 2015)

tolle Bilder


----------



## hirsch1234 (7 Dez. 2015)

Danke. Das sind einfach Hammer Teile. Mehr davon.


----------



## zoras (11 Dez. 2015)

TOP! Danke dafür!


----------



## Jack85 (13 Dez. 2015)

vielen dank für die arbeit


----------



## BJFrey1986 (14 Dez. 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach eine der heißesten Frauen im deutschen TV :thx::thumbup:


----------



## lothar (17 Dez. 2015)

Barbara ist ein heißes Luder


----------



## aguckä (19 Dez. 2015)

Nä - dat is nix ... aber gar nich nich ... !:zzzzzz:


----------



## garfield123 (20 Dez. 2015)

Wow tolle Fotos sie ist ein Traum....weiter so Danke


----------



## ashajshjah (20 Dez. 2015)

danke!!!


----------



## Sauron04 (26 Dez. 2015)

Danke für die Mühe... X-Ray ist nicht einfach


----------



## jonny666111 (27 Dez. 2015)

cool gemacht


----------



## tahlganis (27 Dez. 2015)

Herrlich, danke!


----------



## benny80 (28 Dez. 2015)

eine der Schönsten ,dankeschön


----------



## Musik164 (29 Dez. 2015)

Mehr habe ich von ihr noch nie gesehen.
Vielen Dank


----------



## meinname (29 Dez. 2015)

Barbara ist doch immer wieder wunderbar anzusehen. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## callfrank (29 Dez. 2015)

Wow, vielen Dank!


----------



## cheesygouda (29 Dez. 2015)

Das ist meineTraumfrau


----------



## DEGSTAR (29 Dez. 2015)

Einfach nur Hammer, die Frau! Danke schön


----------



## schlossghost (1 Jan. 2016)

Die Aufnahme ist der Hammer :thx:


----------



## joshuax (2 Jan. 2016)

Danke!!! Sehr schön!


----------



## dinsky (2 Jan. 2016)

super bilder. von ihr sieht man in letzter zeit viel zu wenig...


----------



## bonzo16 (4 Jan. 2016)

schön herausgeholt


----------



## joshuax (4 Jan. 2016)

moderne Technik...


----------



## sebfar1318 (4 Jan. 2016)

verry good job


----------



## clownshat (5 Jan. 2016)

Wow thanks thats fantastic


----------



## madmax1970 (20 Jan. 2016)

gute Arbeit- mehr ist da nicht rauszuholen


----------



## Mac1000 (20 Jan. 2016)

Nett !!!!!!!!


----------



## mixmax81 (20 Jan. 2016)

Sehr schön. Danke dafür!


----------



## cnsl (24 Jan. 2016)

sehr schön !


----------



## quintus (25 Jan. 2016)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## CameronJones (16 Feb. 2016)

Ich liebe Photoshop! :-D Danke


----------



## Lokomotive (17 Feb. 2016)

Babs ist immer ein Foto wert


----------



## dfellus (17 Feb. 2016)

gute arbeit, thx


----------



## blueeyes1973 (17 Feb. 2016)

Eine echte Traumfrau!


----------



## schattenpfad (17 Feb. 2016)

Barbara is einfach toll. Viele Grüße aus Bayern und Danke.


----------



## mogli772003 (17 Feb. 2016)

Sehr schöne Arbeit! Danke!


----------



## Yarrid (28 Feb. 2016)

O mann, diese Bilder gehört wohl zu den seltensten Durchsichtbildern überhaupt. Unten drunter sieht man bei ihr kaum.


----------



## aschmaab (28 Feb. 2016)

Danke schön!!!


----------



## hoessi309 (15 März 2016)

so lassen sich ihren Megamöpse erahnen


----------



## magsie (15 März 2016)

bonzo16 schrieb:


> schön herausgeholt



wenn man das mal zu babsi selbst sagen könnte...


----------



## Armenius (15 März 2016)

:thx:für Barbara und ihre Nippel:thumbup:


----------



## LikeZero (15 März 2016)

Wie wendet man so etwas an ??


----------



## cheesygouda (15 März 2016)

sau gut, HQ please


----------



## kimu (24 Apr. 2016)

:thumbup: gar nicht so schlecht :thx:


----------



## Celica (26 Apr. 2016)

Babs ist immer gut! !


----------



## Over (27 Apr. 2016)

Danke Dir


----------



## ks5555 (27 Apr. 2016)

Super Fundstück und super Arbeit, danke.


----------



## Charli_07 (27 Apr. 2016)

Dankeschön


----------



## nettmark (19 Mai 2016)

....saustark..... . .. . . . die restlichen Worte fehlen mir ....


----------



## Shamway (19 Mai 2016)

1A sag ich da mal!


----------



## Joukahainen (19 Mai 2016)

Danke , sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## turnov (19 Mai 2016)

Klasse Arbeit und danke für Babsies wunderschöne Möpse. :drip:


----------



## nettmark (3 Juli 2016)

...immer wieder toll anzusehen ...


----------



## Tittelelli (3 Juli 2016)

hier sprechen die Experten, die noch nie eine weibliche nackte Brust gesehen haben wie die
Blinden von der Farbe


----------



## Matm (4 Juli 2016)

Krass, vielen Dank!


----------



## sneedlewoodz (5 Juli 2016)

spitze sehr gut


----------



## inge50 (15 Jan. 2017)

stark anzusehen ohne Bluse bestimmt noch schöner


----------



## Heros (19 Jan. 2017)

Sehr schön geworden ... jetzt hab ich nur leider noch mehr Bock auf die Süße


----------



## JoeKoon (19 Jan. 2017)

Klasse, danke!


----------



## maxin (28 Jan. 2017)

Spitzen Job weiter machen


----------



## ulT1m4te (6 Feb. 2017)

barbara ist immer wieder ein augenschmaus, vielen dank!


----------



## JoeKoon (6 Feb. 2017)

Vielen Dank! Stark!:thx:


----------



## inge50 (12 Feb. 2017)

eine T>raumfrau ......


----------



## bagalude (13 Feb. 2017)

Wollte immer schonmal die Nippel sehn...


----------



## LokoosFatos (20 Feb. 2017)

geile sau:thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (20 Feb. 2017)

bagalude schrieb:


> Wollte immer schonmal die Nippel sehn...



und wo siehst Du sie? Du weist ja noch nicht einmal wie welche aussehen:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## jockel3003 (22 Feb. 2017)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## klaus.franzen (22 Feb. 2017)

Danke, wow


----------



## lofas (23 Feb. 2017)

:thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## bruce233s (26 Feb. 2017)

ein traum! danke


----------



## OhHa (26 Feb. 2017)

Mega gut! Vielen Dank


----------



## DrHase (13 Apr. 2017)

Gerne mehr davon


----------



## Punisher (13 Apr. 2017)

nicht schlecht


----------



## marcelBMG (14 Apr. 2017)

Vielen vielen Dank :thx:


----------



## Aabraaxxas (10 Mai 2017)

magisch!
ein eimer wasser und man sieht auch alles


----------



## snowman2 (1 Juni 2017)

One very sexy lady :thumbup:


----------



## wolle100 (23 Juni 2021)

Superfotos, danke


----------



## snoopy63 (23 Juni 2021)

Danke,
Nippel erkenne ich zwar keine.
Aber schöne große Aureolen.


----------



## DigiD (5 Juli 2021)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## take1966 (7 Juli 2021)

super wie sie sich dahin gelegt hat.


----------



## cuprum2005 (19 Juli 2021)

Delicious woman, i love her


----------



## aloha (1 Sep. 2021)

Danke für die Mühen und die Nippel dieser tollen Frau!


----------



## JoeKoon (4 Sep. 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## rfoto (7 Sep. 2021)

Sehr cool!
X-Ray kenne ich noch gar nicht trotz semiprofessionellem Fotostudio.


----------



## Hummer (10 Okt. 2021)

Top Arbeit


----------



## pan1712 (30 Okt. 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tittelelli (30 Okt. 2021)

was laufen hier doch für verklemmte rum


----------



## Treibjagd17 (30 Okt. 2021)

Super.
Danke für Barbara und ihre heißen Nippel


----------



## pofan (31 Okt. 2021)

:thxANKE :thx::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## airsom (4 Nov. 2021)

Danke sehr


----------



## Blackactros1987 (11 Dez. 2021)

Einfach geil


----------



## Jackscho6 (25 Dez. 2021)

Wow wow wow


----------



## HicerShice (7 Jan. 2022)

Schöne Bilder!


----------



## myusername01 (1 Feb. 2022)

super bilder danke


----------



## karisma (6 März 2022)

Eine schöne Frau


----------



## ano (8 März 2022)

sehr schön


----------



## flieger6699 (10 März 2022)

Vielen dank


----------



## Captain99 (18 März 2022)

Wow. Danke!


----------



## schönebergerlover (20 März 2022)

geil unsere Babsi! Danke :thumbup:


----------



## tinga11 (24 März 2022)

Tolle Technik


----------



## LikeZero (26 März 2022)

Sehr nice, danke!


----------



## fitschman (28 März 2022)

Super Nippel


----------



## Felix42 (25 Nov. 2022)

Sehr schön. Danke


----------



## Jedral (26 Nov. 2022)

Tittenbabs! Juchu!


----------



## Makak (26 Nov. 2022)

Manchmal möcht man "Säugling" sein 😁


----------



## weeke2004 (26 Nov. 2022)

Klark schrieb:


> für alle die mehr erfahrung mit Photoshop / X-Ray haben hier noch mal die Originale , möglicherweise holt ihr mehr raus :


Wirklich Nippel oder nur ein Muster vom Shirt????


----------



## pofan (27 Nov. 2022)

Klasse Arbeit!


----------



## take1966 (28 Nov. 2022)

geil vielen dank


----------

